# Exclusive Car Care - Bentley Brooklands R Mulliner



## Exclusive Car Care (Jan 14, 2007)

Hi All

Thanks for taking the time to view another thread from us.

Here we have a 1997 Bentley Brooklands R Mulliner, Only 339 Bentley Brooklands R were made and this included a limited series of 100 cars which were marketed as 'Mulliner'.

The usual wash and decontamination stage were carried out


















The interior started by vacuuming the loose dust and dirt from all surfaces first, including the carpet. Zaino Leather Cleaner was used to clean up the leather interior, this was softly agitated with a nail brush to loosen the build up of dirt.









50/50 









Cleaning finished, 2 coats of LTT Ultra Protect was applied waiting an hour between coats. LTT Ultra Protect is similar to a sealant for leather as it adds a breathable layer of protection to better guard against dye transfer. 









Swissvax Wood Polish was used on all wood trim, It fills in light scratches, help's restore faded trim and most importantly protects the trim from UV damage. All rubber seals were given a good clean then conditioned with Swissvax Seal Feed to keep them soft and pliable



























Here is how the paint looked in direct sun light. The swirls causes the paint to refract light instead of reflecting it perfectly. 


















and another shot under natural light









and under metal halide lights









Before any machine work starts paint measurements are taken and then I like to remove as much trim as possible from a car as it makes machine polishing so much easier.


















Here is a 50/50 - by far one of the hardest clear coats/lacquer I have ever worked on!!! 









and below a few "before and afters" during the correction stages




















































































































































































All glass was polished with Werkstats Prime via DA - this is a great cleaner but also leaves some protection also.









The tyres and mud flaps required a lot more scrubbing to remove the build up of silcone based dressings, once clean we applied 3M Tyre Restorer to them. 


















Exhaust were cleaned with very fine wire wool and a bit of Autosol and then protected with Blackfire Metal Sealant









Once all the little jobs were complete the car was blown over with compressed air to remove any dust particles and then wiped down with CarPro Eraser to strip the paint of any oil and polish residue. Gtechniq C1 was then applied to all paintwork including wheels.










And the end result...












































































































Thanks for looking


----------



## slrestoration (Nov 11, 2009)

Top transformation as always Jay, loving the reflection shot in the doorway:thumb:


----------



## AaronGTi (Nov 2, 2010)

Excellent work


----------



## Elliott19864 (May 11, 2008)

Looks stunning that, great work.


----------



## The Cueball (Feb 8, 2007)

wooooof... beast of a car... great work as well...

looks lovely..

:thumb:


----------



## stangalang (Nov 27, 2009)

Stunning work as always, time well spent


----------



## Black Magic Detail (Aug 17, 2010)

nice work looks great


----------



## ITSonlyREECE (Jun 10, 2012)

Fantastic looking car! Great work :thumb:


----------



## Racer (Oct 27, 2005)

Superb work Jay , what a transformation :thumb::thumb::thumb::thumb::thumb:


----------



## Otter Smacker (Jun 19, 2012)

WOW WOW WOW:doublesho Absolutely amazing transformation:thumb:


----------



## Rexob (Jun 29, 2012)

Fantastic job 1 question as im new hear what did you use to polish the rear lights??


----------



## Wout_RS (Jun 13, 2012)

great finish! seemed a lot of work on the paint


----------



## Titanium Htail (Mar 24, 2012)

Great result as ever, informative and well presented, style with sophistication of this classic. 

What was the lube with the green clay. Thank-you.


----------



## Magic Detail (Jul 25, 2010)

Fantastic work mate. You always get lucky with the sun for your final shots too!!


----------



## deni2 (May 4, 2011)

Wow, car looks incredible :thumb:.


----------



## B17BLG (Jun 26, 2012)

That side shot with the doors half open is really good!


----------



## Blueworm (Feb 7, 2007)

The shot of the nearside door with the part opened shutters has to be an all time fav picture. :thumb:


----------



## Dream Detail (Feb 22, 2012)

That paint looked trashed in some pics. Fantastic turnaround. Amazing work!


----------



## TOGWT (Oct 26, 2005)

Kudos... restored to the way it should be


----------



## Faysal (Oct 23, 2010)

What a turnaround!Amazing work! :thumb:


----------



## Auto Detox (Dec 22, 2007)

Stunning transformation Jay, excellent clear & sharp pics too !


----------



## Zetec-al (Feb 28, 2011)

Fantastic! Which pad did you use for the glass and how long do you work the prime for?


----------



## skorpios (Sep 11, 2011)

Very nice work Jay! :thumb:


----------



## North east Car Care (Jan 14, 2008)

Cracking work Jay


----------



## DMH-01 (Mar 29, 2011)

Great job there buddy :thumb:


----------



## Richrush (Jun 25, 2012)

Very Nice, great job!


----------



## bradbury (May 8, 2012)

Classic Bentley now looking a million dollars!


----------



## gb270 (Aug 22, 2008)

Great job there


----------



## lisaclio (Sep 6, 2008)

amazing work,


----------



## tonyy (Jul 26, 2008)

Fantastic work:thumb:


----------



## Mr.Ry (Nov 14, 2011)

Quality


----------



## angelsguardian (Jul 8, 2012)

Lovely old fashioned motors, great work


----------



## Socal Brian (Dec 4, 2011)

Beautiful work again Jay!


----------



## david_pupu (Sep 19, 2011)

nice jobhttp://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/images/smilies/smile.gif

http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/images/smilies/newbie.gif


----------



## Soul Hudson (Jul 5, 2011)

Proper job on a proper car. Great work.


----------



## ABC Detailing (Jun 29, 2010)

What a great job, love the car as well!


----------



## Exclusive Car Care (Jan 14, 2007)

slrestoration said:


> Top transformation as always Jay, loving the reflection shot in the doorway:thumb:





AaronGTi said:


> Excellent work





CupraElliott said:


> Looks stunning that, great work.





The Cueball said:


> wooooof... beast of a car... great work as well...
> 
> looks lovely..
> 
> :thumb:





stangalang said:


> Stunning work as always, time well spent





Black Magic Detail said:


> nice work looks great





ITSonlyREECE said:


> Fantastic looking car! Great work :thumb:





Racer said:


> Superb work Jay , what a transformation :thumb::thumb::thumb::thumb::thumb:





Paragon said:


> Fantastic work mate. You always get lucky with the sun for your final shots too!!





deni2 said:


> Wow, car looks incredible :thumb:.





B17BLG said:


> That side shot with the doors half open is really good!





Blueworm said:


> The shot of the nearside door with the part opened shutters has to be an all time fav picture. :thumb:





DnB Mad said:


> That paint looked trashed in some pics. Fantastic turnaround. Amazing work!





TOGWT said:


> Kudos... restored to the way it should be





Faysal said:


> What a turnaround!Amazing work! :thumb:





Auto Detox said:


> Stunning transformation Jay, excellent clear & sharp pics too !





Zetec-al said:


> Fantastic! Which pad did you use for the glass and how long do you work the prime for?





skorpios said:


> Very nice work Jay! :thumb:





North east Car Care said:


> Cracking work Jay





DMH-01 said:


> Great job there buddy :thumb:





Richrush said:


> Very Nice, great job!





bradbury said:


> Classic Bentley now looking a million dollars!





gb270 said:


> Great job there





lisaclio said:


> amazing work,





tonyy said:


> Fantastic work:thumb:





Mr.Ry said:


> Quality





angelsguardian said:


> Lovely old fashioned motors, great work





Socal Brian said:


> Beautiful work again Jay!





david_pupu said:


> nice jobhttp://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/images/smilies/smile.gif
> 
> http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/images/smilies/newbie.gif





Soul Hudson said:


> Proper job on a proper car. Great work.





chapppers11 said:


> What a great job, love the car as well!


*Thanks guys, comments greatly appreciated*:thumb:



Rexob said:


> Fantastic job 1 question as im new hear what did you use to polish the rear lights??


It was Menz 203s and a polishing pad IIRC:thumb:



Titanium Htail said:


> Great result as ever, informative and well presented, style with sophistication of this classic.
> 
> What was the lube with the green clay. Thank-you.


Thanks, its Megs Last Touch:thumb:



Wout_RS said:


> great finish! seemed a lot of work on the paint


Cheers! Yes paint took a fair amount of time to correct as it was very bad and the lacquer was VERY hard


----------

